# American Whitetail Competition Velocicore



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Nino said:


> Does anybody have any experiance with these targets and Nano's? I have a couple Morrell range bags and am having trouble with my arrows sinking up to or past the fletch. Does the Velocicore last very long? How easy is it to pull arrows? Any info would be appreaciated.


Don't have any experience with the Velocicore, but everybody has been talking up the Domino Targets by Danage. Haven't been around these either
but I know guys that shoot tons of arrows and they swear by them.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

It works great with my Nano pro's 450. We shot it all last year and only had on arrow poke thru the back. I have the 12" veloci core. it does loosen up a bit after awhile but is still advisable to use lube nown and then. Ken


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I have one and it is ok, but if you shoot good groups, you better move your target around regularly. I had arrows poking out the back at first with less than 200 shots. Shooting A/C/E arrows.

Since I started moving the target face everytime I shoot, I don't have any issues.

You can get gunk on your arrows so lube is a good thing to use.

I am happy with mine. 

I have the RM-30 with the 24 inch core


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

WOOO HOOO! I received my 52"X12" American Whitetail Competition target w/ Velocicore today finally. After a little deliberation with the freight company it arrived. I got it set up this evening and will post a picture or two tomorow. It looks like what I expected. I am sure it will hold up well and I am looking forward to shooting it tomorow! One thing I can say if you are considering ordering one it is this. Be carefull how you have it delivered. Ask who ever you are ordering it from how it will arrive and if you need to be there for delivery. I had to have someone there to get it off the truck because the freight company "won't unload it"  $155.00 delivery fee and they won't unload it? This is rediculous to me but whatever. It's here done and over with. Nothing against American Whitetail or Lancaster it's not there fault but Penn Freight blows. They called me with a heads up that it was coming and the guy delivering it did not have a map book, GPS or anything to figure out how to get it here. He also did not even have a pencil to write down the directions I was giving. I guess I am just a little shocked that a "profesional" driver was that unorganized.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Don't forget to move your sight...or hold left...or bubble it....or something:wink:

looks good....can't wait to shoot it.

We gotta a crispie taken mat now:wink:

Bob can shoot it and not worry about missing it also.....


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't forget to move your sight...or hold left...or bubble it....or something.

I am assuming you are going off the pattern in the target? I was setting up that bow from scratch no worries. Those low right ones were when I was dialing at 30. I always shoot too many ends before I decide it's the bow and not me. I finally moved it and am dialed in out to 40 so far. I can't find my tapes I made earlier for this bow. 

Bob can shoot it and not worry about missing it also..... 

I don't think Bob would have missed the bag if you ask me.

Oh yeah the arrows pull out of it very easy. I guess those guys that said to lube your arrows weren't use to hard pulling targets. Like a HD Mckenzie maybe? Anyway this one does not qualify. It is very easy to pull your arrows out of, no lube or arrow puller needed.:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> Don't forget to move your sight...or hold left...or bubble it....or something.
> 
> I am assuming you are going off the pattern in the target? I was setting up that bow from scratch no worries. Those low right ones were when I was dialing at 30. I always shoot too many ends before I decide it's the bow and not me. I finally moved it and am dialed in out to 40 so far. I can't find my tapes I made earlier for this bow.
> 
> ...



Didn't say he would miss it...but he would worry about it:wink:


----------

